# Schaum's Series



## bristol (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks God I passed in my first attempt and after more than ten years out of university. I’d like to share some thoughts regarding Lindemburg’s FE Review Manual; I hope it may be of use to someone.

I’ve read many comments on this and another forums from people who just studied from Lindeburg’s FE Review Manual. Some passed some failed, I’m sure it’s good enough for someone in his last year of university but, and this is just an opinion, other material is necessary if you are more than ten years out of school.

I reach the conclusion that I needed more than the FE Review manual when I failed to grasp vector calculus. I got a 1300 pages calculus book to refresh my calculus skills but after one week of study I was still in the limits chapter, certainly a short and condensed yet not dumbed-down book was needed, and this book was the Schaum’s Calculus. This experience made realize that the Schaums series fits perfectly to any engineer who needs to quickly refresh/relearn his skills for the FE exam. Although not perfect, the series covers pretty much the whole FE exam (morning and general afternoon). I like the fact the Schaums books are no thicker than 400 pages, and that some chapters and sections can be skipped safely. In contrast, the very verbose mastodons of 900 or more pages are of not as handy and well suited to our purposes and time availability. In fact, and to finish, I only studied the Ethics section of Lindemburgs book, the rest was from the Schaum’s series.

Good luck everyone


----------



## tmluke (Jul 1, 2013)

Where can I buy the books?


----------



## John QPE (Jul 2, 2013)

Good advice, I used these books for several subjects.

The key is knowing what will be on the exam, and not wasting too much time studying too in depth.

EG .... Calculus

Know how to find an intergral in the table, know how to do a definite integral .... and be done with it.

The first time I took the exam, I wasted so much time studying calculus .... you just do not need it for this exam. You will get 1-2 simple integrals or derivations ... you pull them off the table and go.

You need to really know algebra, geometry, trig ..... because it pops up on every subject. Get yourself a Casio 115, and you will be able to handle 90% of the math on the exam by knowing how to use the Casio.

I think prob/stats is huge as well, for me anyway, because it was one of those topics I took for granted that I would know...refresh yourself on everything, but don't get way too in depth with the topics, the problems just don't get that hard, you don't have time to solve them all.


----------

